# Upside-down Duck.



## Maxrobot1 (Dec 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2021)

Argentina

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 28, 2021)

Maxrobot1 said:


> View attachment 652962


Nonono thats a tragic accident. This is an upside down duck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2021)

I think they were visiting Australia.......

No need, I'll grab my coat on the way out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## J4F-2 (Jan 3, 2022)

One of 22 J2F-5s delivered to Argentina in 1948, can't tell much more than that. They also got 9 J2F-6s.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2022)

The photo is also in this book....




​The caption reads, "Capotage of the Grumman J2F-5 Duck 0252/2-O-24 on 04.13.49 in Commandante Espora, with TN Radl and CS Pardo as crew" There is also a photo of another Duck in the same situation, a G-15 (equivalent to J2F-4), coded 3-O-10

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 3, 2022)

it had a quack up

No need, I'll grab my hat and coat on the way out to have a beer with this beers namesake.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jan 3, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> The photo is also in this book....
> 
> View attachment 653559
> ​The caption reads, "Capotage of the Grumman J2F-5 Duck 0252/2-O-24 on 04.13.49 in Commandante Espora, with TN Radl and CS Pardo as crew" There is also a photo of another Duck in the same situation, a G-15 (equivalent to J2F-4), coded 3-O-10


I have a kit that has Argentine markings. WAY DOWN on the list of to-builds. Neat looking plane through.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2022)

Viking1066 said:


> I have a kit that has Argentine markings. WAY DOWN on the list of to-builds. Neat looking plane through.


PM sent


----------



## Flying Mom (Jan 4, 2022)

J4F-2 said:


> One of 22 J2F-5s delivered to Argentina in 1948, can't tell much more than that. They also got 9 J2F-6s.


Shorking cork-up! They were supposed to get 6 J2F-9s. Apparently some junior airman held the chitty the wrong way up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Another Duck in Argentinian markings that ended up up-side down!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2022)

I wonder who got the bill for that ................... yes, I'm on my way !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

